# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Non load bearing wall - but there is a load?

## ruby

Hi,  
I'm pulling down what I thought (and builder has checked) was a non load bearing wall (1860s weatherboard). The studs go up into the top plate with mortice and tenon joints. The top plate though is actually a beam above the 1980s celing (does this make sense, sorry if terminology wrong). Took one stud out fine- but second stud has dropped when I have sawn through, so I can't get saw in again. Obviously there is a load - but can't see how (and builder didn't pick it up). There is nothing resting on the beam i the ceiling from above. Question is if the joints are mortice and tenon - were these only used for loaded walls? Have you ever found a supposedly non load bearing wall actually carried weight? The house has moved a bit over it's years- could this be causing the load movement?  
I'm leaving the wall as is for the moment -  but curious for any input. (And don't say demolish - that's what my very non renovated minded Dad keeps saying  :Annoyed: )

----------


## lazydays

MMmmmmmmmm....I'm sure somebody much more experienced than me will understand your problem better but are you basing your reasoning of it being a load bearing wall on the fact that your saw jammed up?
There are probably heaps more reasons for a joint to close up on the saw blade than for it to be a full load bearing wall.

----------


## murray44

Yep, I agree with lazy. You only need a mm or 2 to jam a saw blade, but doesn't necessarily imply the wall is load bearing. A small amount of warp in the top plate could do that. 
If you're worried, get the builder back for another look.

----------


## ruby

Ah, that might be why - there is some warping in top plate. That makes sense. Yep - tiredly based the idea of load on saw jamming - seems more clear now. Thanks!

----------


## GraemeCook

Hi Ruby 
Am I right in assuming that you are knocking down an internal wall and making two rooms into one? 
If so, the old top plate will become a new ceiling joist and will have to carry its share of the ceiling weight plus its own weight.   But as it is full of mortise holes there is comparatively less timber to do that job. 
It might be worth sistering in a 4x2 hardwood joist above that existing top plate, through bolted, before you remove the remaining studs.    
If you have lathe and plaster ceilings a little movement can cause heaps of cracks in the plaster - easily fixed but it takes time and effort. 
Cheers 
Graeme

----------

